

Ionic-powered nanosatellite can go to the Moon on drops of fuel - Mitt
http://www.kurzweilai.net/ionic-powered-nanosatellite-can-go-to-the-moon-on-drops-of-fuel

======
dalke
I am nowadays inherently distrustful of anything related to Kurzweil, and I
ignore links to that domain. The article is probably a reposting of
[http://www.physorg.com/news/2012-03-moon-fuel-ionic-motor-
sm...](http://www.physorg.com/news/2012-03-moon-fuel-ionic-motor-small.html) ,
titled "Getting to the moon on drops of fuel: An ionic motor for small
satellites"

